# When do i need to replate ?



## Dane (Dec 24, 2013)

At what stage would I need to do my first replate with this flask?

This is a Dendrochilum magnum flask.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 24, 2013)

I would wait until there is a little more differentiation but if the protocorms are going yellow (some look yellow in the image) then you should do it now. I prefer the plants to be seedlings rather than protocorms as if you stress the protocorms they can go through protocorm proliferation and then you will need to replate again... and having too many plants in a flask just causes stunting.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2013)

Yesterday! Hurry! :evil:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 24, 2013)

Are they actually turning yellow or is the color balance in the photo incorrect?

The light looks very "pink".


----------



## Dane (Dec 24, 2013)

I think a couple died from the temperature going to 30'C, The medium still seems fine.. It hasn't started drying out yet. The picture hasn't processed properly and the 'whitish' ones are influenced from lighting.


----------



## Dane (Dec 24, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Are they actually turning yellow or is the color balance in the photo incorrect?
> 
> The light looks very "pink".



That's because i've got a dull red bulb to encourage root growth on my other seedlings


----------



## Dane (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been flasking orchid seeds for about 3 years, culturing fungi instead of orchids. I have only recently built the right glove box and have been able to accommodate got lots of germination of orchid seeds. My medium is homemade with banana pulp. So it's more of an experiment and hobby than anything else. I really enjoy learning as i go along with orchid flasking as all i have to rely on is the internet, You Tube and a couple of books. I've read up that a red light bulb encourages root growth. I've got a fan to regulate the temperature as it should be around 22-24 'C if i'm correct.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 24, 2013)

I used to just put my flasks on the top shelf in the lab (about 20 oC) under the fluorescent (cool white) lights. No problems... Especially from heat.

If the protocorms have been stressed you could get some protocorm proliferation. You must now decide what you want to do. You can replate now, taking the biggest best looking protocorms and take chance that they are going to proliferate or you can sit and wait until the plants differentiate a bit more. If they undergo protocorm proliferation in the mother flask you are going to have trouble separating out the seedlings nicely for replating.

How much sugar is in your medium? Sugar and humidity are the more critical factors here. If you don't have much sugar in the medium (you need at least 20 g/L if memory serves) then you need to replate sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dane (Dec 25, 2013)

> How much sugar is in your medium? Sugar and humidity are the more critical factors here. If you don't have much sugar in the medium (you need at least 20 g/L if memory serves) then you need to replate sooner rather than later.



20grams of sugar and 6 grams of agar. My agar powder seems to be strong so i've mixed it weaker than normal.


----------

